# Sunfish encounter Video!



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

While we were cobia fishing, I saw a huge fin come out of the water. At first I thought it was a huge shark. Then , as I checked it out, I noticed it was a HUGE Sunfish. I got some pretty awesome footage of it. Here is the video.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sunfish are common, here, at this time of year.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool video


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

*Video*

Great video!! Thanks


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Awesome video!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

nice video... all the pics and vid on this site are making it very difficult to wait for my trip down there in may.. haha


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice video. I've been out kayak fishing in the Gulf for 11 years now and I've never seen a giant sunfish (yet).

Thanks for sharing the video. :thumbsup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I bet that thing would put up one hell of a fight.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

That was cool! Great video.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I would suggest looking out for them, this time of year. That fish is so dense and boney that it will do a job on running gear. Friend of mine hit one last year and bent the shaft, rudder, prop, everything.


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

This is awesome, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mtwaj (Mar 23, 2015)

Very cool video. Thanks foe sharing


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

I was hoping there was a Cobia around it.....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

cool video but like said be careful those things are cool when they are calm but from whet i hear if they get pissed they can go crazy and have been known to swamp boats with that said i have never seen one that seemed to care about a boat and i have seen piles in the area they are pretty comon


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Mola-Mola. Very cool video. This time of year, you see quite a few. There is a place in Bali that you can see em all the time in the strait between Bali and Lombok.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you are still around brother.....aint heard nothing outta ya in a while! Them fish are ugly and beautiful in the same breath:yes:


----------

